# Somerset Rose's Honor Bound



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

American show boy  Somerset Rose's Honor Bound "Bravo"


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

How old is he? I think he's a handsome male but I don't do the show ring...


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

No critique, but I like him.  Do you have a front head shot? 
Is he yours?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I don't usually like American show lines but he is REALLY handsome!


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

I think he is a good looking dog too...but, I would like a more masculine head piece.
I really like strong, head pieces on male dogs.


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

See, I think he looks very much like a boy, lol. If his head were any heavier, I think it'd be too coarse. I'm not crazy about his lack of stop (should be more pronounced), but as a whole I'm happy with his head. Interested to see what it'll look like at maturity (3-4 years from now, lol). That said, I do always appreciate others thoughts, and am interested in seeing what they see (or I wouldn't have asked).

He's only 8 months old  He's our new guy, since Mirada has not turned out. 

No head shots yet. He's only been with us since late Wednesday night. Quite honestly, I'm amazed I get this stack (and he's posting a little x.x). I promised to get the breeder pics though, so I bathed him, and made sure I sent them right away


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Young slightly stretched male with nice color. High withers and good topline though I would like to see a smoother transition between his withers and his back. Good placement of a slightly short croup. Good to very good angulation in front, very good/excellent in the rear in the rear. Very good underline. His pasterns could be firmer. Can't see his feet. He is masculine enough for his age and lines.


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

Because he's only 8 mos old....it's really not fair for me to comment on his look of masculinity. (I did not even consider the possibility of age.) I know what I prefer...but it's just my own preference. 
Personally....I find the ages of 8/9 mos thru about 16mos..the worse possible age for a male.
Best of luck with him Jackie....I'm sure that you will do well with him.


----------



## istie (Jul 18, 2007)

Xeph said:


> See, I think he looks very much like a boy, lol. If his head were any heavier, I think it'd be too coarse. I'm not crazy about his lack of stop (should be more pronounced), but as a whole I'm happy with his head. Interested to see what it'll look like at maturity (3-4 years from now, lol). That said, I do always appreciate others thoughts, and am interested in seeing what they see (or I wouldn't have asked).
> 
> He's only 8 months old  He's our new guy, since Mirada has not turned out.
> 
> No head shots yet. He's only been with us since late Wednesday night. Quite honestly, I'm amazed I get this stack (and he's posting a little x.x). I promised to get the breeder pics though, so I bathed him, and made sure I sent them right away


That is a shame about Mirada. What happened?
I dont mind your new boy for an American show line  but would like a more pronounced stop
Hope he works out for you


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

> What happened?


Dysplastic :-/

Can't tell from her every day behavior...only her x rays



> but would like a more pronounced stop


Same 



> I find the ages of 8/9 mos thru about 16mos..the worse possible age for a male.


VERY much agreed!

Lisa, thank you for the critique! We've not found any place safe to put him on concrete to stack yet, but when we do, I'll be sure to get more pics (because I did want to show off his feet!).


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

Here's his head (his ear set is not that wide, he's super relaxed).








Bravo says "I'm not sure you've heard....but I am quite the ladies man. Bravo for me."


----------



## trudy (Aug 25, 2008)

I'm sorry to hear about Mirada, so what do you do with her now??m Will you keep training her on sheep?? I am being nosy but like to know what others do...when Ty failed I asked lots of questions but his was NOT displastic, he has incongruent hips, meaning they are not the same size..so he can do everything, no changes, but I must just be aware, kinda like having different sized feet, ,at least that is how it was explained to me. How bad are her hips?? and can she jump?? herd?? etc??


----------



## istie (Jul 18, 2007)

That REALLY SUCKS!!!!!!! I am so sorry 



Xeph said:


> Dysplastic :-/
> 
> Can't tell from her every day behavior...only her x rays


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

Oh, she's completely asymptomatic, Trudy. She runs, jumps, turns like the devil's got her by the tail (lol). We've just started agility, and I will run her at 20" (which I was going to do anyway, because she's just barely 22"...I wasn't going to ask her to jump 24"). I will also run her in NADAC tunnelers, as that's all flat work.

At 6-7 months her hips were "borderline" (it was only one hip), but at 14 months....she came back as moderate (and I could SEE the changes in the x rays before the vet said anything).

We will be continuing herding soon I think, but right now, agility is closer, and less expensive, so that's our focus just for the next month or two. We will be training with Kelly Malone when we start again


----------



## jacoboram126 (Jun 29, 2011)

looks amazing I would love to have one like this.


----------



## BlackthornGSD (Feb 25, 2010)

He has a beautiful shoulder--and he's really well put together for an 8 month old. It will be fun to watch him grow up!


----------

